# Brake line replacement



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys - Need your help, again

Have been trying variations of this search...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117164&highlight=brake+lines

I am looking to replace my brake lines on my 2004 Silverado 2500HD. Being somewhat handy / mechanically inclined - I thought that I would give this a whirl. That said, I have been Googling for "kits" or complete packages that would have everything that I need connectors/lines (not necessarily the tools). I see that lots of guys talk about this same issue, but was not able to find referenced sites or stores.

That said, for those of you guys that have done this before - where is the best place to purchase the supplies? (online? local?)



Thank you!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Most guys buy the tubing in bulk and flare their own ends. The copper/nickel alloy tubing is much much easier to work with.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

you need a flare tool and a pipe cutter and bleeder tool 35 for all 3. dont buy pre bent just buy strait and bend it yourself.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

kashman;1281160 said:


> you need a flare tool and a pipe cutter and bleeder tool 35 for all 3. dont buy pre bent just buy strait and bend it yourself.


Agreed. If you don't need the truck for a few days, take your time and do it yourself. You will save about 500 to 800 bucks by doing it yourself.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeap - The truck can be down for days w/o a problem - It's a secondary driver. You guys recommend just picking everything up at a Napa store?

Would online be better?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

2004chevy2500hd;1281184 said:


> Yeap - The truck can be down for days w/o a problem - It's a secondary driver. You guys recommend just picking everything up at a Napa store?
> 
> Would online be better?


Na, napa will be a great place to buy lines, fittings, and any tools you may need. I just get bulk amounts of straight coated brakeline and cut and flare to fit. I haven't had real good luck with that soft stuff. It doesn't last all that well up here.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks guys - I'll run to Napa after work tomorrow.

Much appreciated!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1281221 said:


> ... I haven't had real good luck with that soft stuff. It doesn't last all that well up here.


What are you seeing happen to it?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

2COR517;1281251 said:


> What are you seeing happen to it?


Biggest thing I've seen is people not installing it cleanly. Too small a bend or a poorly constructed bend becomes a kink, then rust sets in quickly and the brakeline fails. Up here it seems to rust a little more quickly then the hard coated line I run.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I just did the rear hard lines on a 96 F150 4x4 because the ends that went into the wheel cylinders were rusted. I could turn the fitted nut but the line was rusted to the fitted nut and would not come off. 

I ended up cutting the lines at the wheel cylinders and measured the original lines as best as I could and then bought straight lines that were already flared and had fittings on them. You can rent a tube flaring kit but I bought one. I also bought a cheap tube bender but will get a better one next time. I did have to cut and reflare one of the lines.

No one even offered prebent lines for this vehicle so bending your own was the only option or have someone else do it which I wasn't going to pay for. Its not a bad job.  Have fun.

Wayne


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

we did the brakes on one of the guys truck we had plowing with us this year. a 2005 chevy 2500. could not for the life of us get the brakes to bleed. turned the truck on and they bled perfectly fine. Just a helpful hint as it took us a about a day and a half to figure that one out.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

wow - who woulda known - thanks for that info.

I'm going to try to do this (or start this) over the weekend.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

if you can swing it get this bleeder if not the cheapo 1 is fine 
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...-&-BL-Mityvac_22973736-P_N3378_T|GRP2007_____


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone talked flare tool but, we should specify that it needs to be a DOUBLE flare tool. BIG difference.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I do believe that Chevy has bubble flares on their brake lines.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

kashman;1281468 said:


> if you can swing it get this bleeder if not the cheapo 1 is fine
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...-&-BL-Mityvac_22973736-P_N3378_T|GRP2007_____


I've got that bleeder kit which works good but I have one that hooks up to your air compressor that I bought from Harbor Freight a few years ago and it makes bleeding your brakes a breeze because it really pulls the fluid through the lines.

Wayne


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome info, again, guys - thank you, thank you, thank you - I'll check out the flare tools as well as the bleeders - (at the local stores)


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

2004chevy2500hd;1281837 said:


> Awesome info, again, guys - thank you, thank you, thank you - I'll check out the flare tools as well as the bleeders - (at the local stores)


always glad to help :salute:


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Folks - Need your help...I've searched the Chevy forums to no avail...

Educational question, if you don't mind 

If I only replace the rear brake lines- do I need to bleed all (4) calipers or just the rears? 

Thank you!


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

2004chevy2500hd;1297268 said:


> Folks - Need your help...I've searched the Chevy forums to no avail...
> 
> Educational question, if you don't mind
> 
> ...


I always bleed the entire system regardless of it needing it or not. In fact, I consider bleeding my brake lines bi-annual maintenance. I have a vacuum bleeder so it's not a task to do. It's nice to know that my bleeders are free and not seized whenever I need to open them up.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not buy a pre bent stainless line kit? No flare tools required


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

t-sig;1281164 said:


> Agreed. If you don't need the truck for a few days, take your time and do it yourself. You will save about 500 to 800 bucks by doing it yourself.


 Jeese they charge that much I can do every line in about 4 hrs. I need to charge more.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I just helped my buddy change all the front lines on his truck. The shop quoted him 700$. We did it for less than 150$ with new rubber hoses too. Did it all with the Harbor Freight flaring tool for $15 and their 1/4 tubing bender for $8. Even did the fancy S curves at the master without an issue. Did it about 7 hours ad that included numerous breaks for pizza and beverages. No issues at all with bleeding the system other than ruining the bleeders getting them out. If you do not disturb the rear lines you do not need to bleed them unless your run the master dry. I often do anyways, but never get any air out. I usually do it to get all the old fluid out of the lines and get fresh in. Remember to clean out the inside of the lines with brake clean and blow dry with air to get any oil out so you do not contaminate your system.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Finally got everything installed, bent and bled. Just took some time (exactly what you guys outlined) - tried to heat up the rear calipers before opening up the bleeders and ended up snapping them off (both rears) - arrgh. Fortunately I had a couple of extra bucks handy and just ended up picking up new calipers $47/pc and installed them - Tried to figure out what was worth more - trying to extract the broken bleeders or spend a couple a extra bucks and have brand new ones - it looked like the previous owner vice-gripped all of the bleeders anyway. Had a buddy come over to help with the final bleeding and all seems to be well. - We ended up bleeding all (4) calipers....took maybe an extra few mins.

Thanks for all of your help and advice.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I had to open my mouth I have another complete brake line job to do tomorrow. On an 02 2500hd Im glad I have kept up with the ones on my 04 they still look good,


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.classictube.com/products_clubflyer.asp

I bought mine from here
It was a tough job and couldn't imagine doing it bending your own


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I did 2 of them this week an 02 2500hd and an 04 2500 hd and did the brake lines on our cat loader. Bending the lines are quite easy making them look nice at the abs unit where they all come toghter takes a little skill . 300 for that kit at classic tube it costs me about 60 bucks for 50ft of nickel copper line.


----------

